# PR Salary Offer Dubai (Tips Needed)



## aubrey93 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello All,

I need your advice and guidance.

I have been offered a role in a consulting pr firm in Dubai with a range salary of 14,000 AED P/M

60/30/10

I have about two - three years of experience.

We have not negotiated yet or done anything, that was word from a recruiter.

What should I do?
Is that good for a beginner? 
How should I approach this in my phone interview tomorrow?
I am an American citizen, does this come to my advantage?


----------



## aubrey93 (Aug 15, 2016)

Any tips


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Not enough info for us to help.

1. Is this salary "all in" meaning it includes the housing and other allowances?
2. Where is the job?
3. What kind of lifestyle are you looking for?

A good reference is that a salary should be about 20% more here than with what you make in the US plus a housing allowance. You will not have to pay US taxes with that salary so you can keep 100% of it which is nice.

There are always exceptions to this of course and a lot of personal behavior plays into it. I took my fist job here with a pay cut because I wanted adventure, they paid my housing and food so it wasn't that big of a risk and worked out fine.


----------



## aubrey93 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi, thanks for the reply.

I am not a big spender and this is all inclusive. I haven't seen the offer yet but this is what the recruiter hinted towards.

It's in Dubai


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Don't benchmark yourself against what the person at the next desk is doing. Ask yourself what do you think you are worth? Back it up with figures and evidence of how much business you have brought in off your own back, what savings you have made to the company. Pitch yourself at the salary level you are worth, not on their offer. 

Do your own research, look at property rental prices and bills (all on the forum here/ google it), work out how much you spend on going out, transport, food .... work out how much you will have left at the end of the month. Ask yourself if you will be happy living on the salary and what's left at the end of the month.

If your expected salary doesn't match your expected lifestyle, ask yourself whether it is worth moving or carrying on with the job application.

Nobody can tell you if a salary is 'enough' or 'good'. You have to decide that for yourself.


----------



## aubrey93 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you Dave

You're right


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

aubrey93 said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I am not a big spender and this is all inclusive. I haven't seen the offer yet but this is what the recruiter hinted towards.
> 
> It's in Dubai


Rent will be your biggest obstacle, finding a "flat" share as they call it here (a room mate) is you best bet as rents can be at a minimum of approximately 30,000 a year for a studio and they want it in a single check most of the time. See if the company will pay the rent check and then deduct monthly from your salary for it. Just for an example, I pay 130,000 a year for a two bedroom in the Marina and my company writes a single check to the landlord yearly. Look at Dubizzle.com for ideas and areas and for an idea what you can get for your budget.

A place that is 30,000 a year will most likely require a car (a bit away from business areas and metro), these are about US prices and gas is slightly cheaper but service higher. I think you can lease a car for 1500-2000 per month.

A night out for me is expensive, dinner will be at least AED200 each for a decent meal and a couple of alcoholic drinks. I find grocery's a bit more expensive that US prices but not ridiculous, a decent ribeye will be $10-12 a pound). 

I have people working for me for as little as 1700 a month + housing and currently in the process of hiring an experienced admin for 5,500 a month all in. It all depends on your lifestyle and expectations. If you can make $45k in the US in an area that is not high cost (Indiana for example) then financially you would probably be better off there. If you are in New York making $45k you would probably be better off financially here.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It's at the upper end of standard for a recent graduate/first job. Might be a bit low given your experience but PR heavily revolves around local contacts which I'll assume you don't have any. 

Whether you can actually live off that. I don't know regard regarding USA tax but a flat share at 4-5k will leave you a decent amount for a small car and the odd night out. There's always the circuit of press events, openings, launches etc where plenty people make the most of the free bar.


----------



## aubrey93 (Aug 15, 2016)

XDoodle****** said:


> Rent will be your biggest obstacle, finding a "flat" share as they call it here (a room mate) is you best bet as rents can be at a minimum of approximately 30,000 a year for a studio and they want it in a single check most of the time. See if the company will pay the rent check and then deduct monthly from your salary for it. Just for an example, I pay 130,000 a year for a two bedroom in the Marina and my company writes a single check to the landlord yearly. Look at Dubizzle.com for ideas and areas and for an idea what you can get for your budget.
> 
> A place that is 30,000 a year will most likely require a car (a bit away from business areas and metro), these are about US prices and gas is slightly cheaper but service higher. I think you can lease a car for 1500-2000 per month.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all of this insight. I am not a big spender but I do like to be comfortable like anyone else. It is true the cost of things is higher in Dubai than the Midwest but here could be a potential boost in a career world that a person may not get in Indiana lets say. 

Rent is expensive and I think if I can negotiate a big higher I would be able to even save some on the side. I hear it's hard to save in Dubai, is that true?


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

I think you need to be clear with yourself what your goals are and why you are coming here. To have a good time? To save money? To forward your career with international experience?

Even if you earn millions, you can easily spend your money quicker than you earn it but it's also not too hard to save, plenty of people save more than their monthly take-home pay back in their home countries but that all depends on your salary and expenses.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

aubrey93 said:


> Thank you for all of this insight. I am not a big spender but I do like to be comfortable like anyone else. It is true the cost of things is higher in Dubai than the Midwest but here could be a potential boost in a career world that a person may not get in Indiana lets say.
> 
> Rent is expensive and I think if I can negotiate a big higher I would be able to even save some on the side. I hear it's hard to save in Dubai, is that true?


A single beer can be $15, you pays your money, you take your choice.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

14-15k per month is about the least you need to manage a comfortable lifestyle (by Western standards let's say) here renting a cheap studio, if you can flat share you may save a little or just get a nicer place to live but with flatmates. But this doesn't really account for cash flow and the money you need upfront to rent and furnish a property.

If you can live within your means and be prepared to make some sacrifices I'd say go for it if the UAE appeals to you - it's a fairly dynamic place with good opportunities for the right people: if you get here and make a good impression and/or contacts there's often a better position and higher salaries available.

Try to find some insight or advice from people actually working in your industry, that will help.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If you find an all-inclusive flatshare for 4-5K a month in a building near the metro line (there are many of them in the Marina and JLT) and take the metro or tram or bus to work, you can live decently on the remainder. And I second the others, if you work hard, network, it's not unrealistic to move into more senior and higher paying roles within a few years.


----------



## aubrey93 (Aug 15, 2016)

Dave-o said:


> I think you need to be clear with yourself what your goals are and why you are coming here. To have a good time? To save money? To forward your career with international experience?
> 
> Even if you earn millions, you can easily spend your money quicker than you earn it but it's also not too hard to save, plenty of people save more than their monthly take-home pay back in their home countries but that all depends on your salary and expenses.


To Save Money and forward my career, that's my definition of having a good time.

What about tips for the interview? For PR positions in Dubai I know connections are everything, is that something to boast about if I have some good connections. 

Also, how did you all negotiate your salaries? Did you accept the first offer? Did you ask for housing allowance? 

Thanks


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

There's nothing special about an interview here that you wouldn't go through at home. No need to boast in an interview but if you know people in common it can spark a conversation. 

In terms of negotiating salary - like we've said before - depends on what you're comfortable taking and what you can demonstrate you're worth.


----------



## aubrey93 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey Everyone just wanted to give you an update and see what you think before I sign the contract

I am offereed 14,000 AED a month all inclusive.

They are providing the usual insurance, 30 days off, and annual ticket.

I don't have much experience and they said for an entry level from the USA this is a great opportunity.

What do you all think?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Sounds a decent offer to me for starting out, manageable at least if you can flat share or otherwise live sensibly. Good luck!


----------

